# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Gelenbevi ismail efendi

## ceyda

1730 yılında şimdiki Manisa'nın Gelenbe kasabasında doğan Gelenbevi İsmail efendi, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu matematikçilerindendir. Asıl adı İsmail'dir. Gelenbe kasabasında doğduğu için ikinci adı onun bu doğduğu kasabadan gelir. Daha çok Gelenbevi adıyla ün kazanmıştır.
Önce, kendi çevresindeki bilginlerden ilk bilgilerini almıştır. Daha sonra, öğrenimini tamamlamak üzere İstanbul'a gitmiştir. Burada, çok değerli ve kültürlü öğretmenlerden yararlandı ve matematiğini oldukça ilerletti. Müderrislik sınavına girerek kazandı ve 33 yaşında müderris oldu. Bundan sonra kendisini tümüyle ilme verdi.
Gelenbevi, eski yöntemle problem çözen son Osmanlı matematikçisidir. Sadrazam Halil Hamit paşa ve Kaptan-ı Derya Cezayirli hasan paşa'nın istekleri üzerine, Kasımpaşa'da açılan Bahriye Mühendislik Okulu'na altmış kuruşla matematik öğretmeni olarak atandı. Bu atama ona parasal yönüyle bir rahatlık getirdi.
Bazı silahların hedefe vurmaması, padişah III. Selim'i kızdırmış ve Gelenbevi'yi huzura çağırarak ona uyarıda bulunmuştur. Hedefe olan uzaklığı tahmin ederek gerekli düzeltmeleri yapmış ve topların hedefe vurmalarını sağlamıştır. Gelenbevi'nin bu başarısı padişahın dikkatini çekmiş ve padişah tarafından ödüllendirilmiştir.
Gelenbevi, Türkçe ve Arapça olmak üzere tam otuz beş eser bırakmıştır. Türkiye'ye logaritmayı ilk sokan Gelenbevi İsmail Efendi'dir.

----------

